# File Error. Help.



## Anthie (Jan 2, 2013)

My computer has a file of 600MB size.
I can list it's file name with command ls, but system displays "the file does not exist.", when I operate the file, mv, rm, read etc.
I performed fsck -y on the disk, nothing is wrong with it.
How can I do about that?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2013)

What is the name of the file?  Does it have a space in the name?  There could be other invisible characters in the filename, also.


----------



## Anthie (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes. I renamed it with an asterisk symbol.


----------



## fonz (Jan 3, 2013)

If the filename contains an asterisk, you need to escape it with a backslash or with quotes:
`% cat foo\*bar`
`% cat "foo*bar"`
`% cat 'foo*bar'`

Fonz


----------

